# Can someone explain slimming world?



## baileybubs

Ok so like many of us these days with the recession, money is tight, but I have been trying to diet on my own since having my baby but to no success, I dont have the motivation and I am just stuck at my "always" weight as I call it. I have "always" been around the 11 stone mark. 

There is a slimming world that I could attend, but only one session when df isnt at work at 9.30am. Df starts work at 10am so unless it happens to be his day off I will only have time to be weighed and thats it.

So could someone explain what Slimming world is, I've heard stuff about red and green days.....sounds confusing. Anyway as my money is short I was wondering if its worth the £20 a month if I will only have time to be weighed and cant stay for the group.

Can anyone tell me about their experiences?

TIA


----------



## mrsmcgregor

I do Slimming World at home. I joined a class last year and loved the support and it did give me extra motivation each week but my financial situation changed and I had to stop going. I have been getting really good loses at home but I definetely think that the 12 weeks I went to class helped me to make sure I fully understood the plan. 

I do the extra easy plan every day. Basically you make sure your plate has at least 1/3 superfree (fruit/veg) at meal times, you are allowed 5-15 syns a day which basically equates to 100-300 cals a day since generally 1 syn = 20 cals. I usually use my syns for chocolate, crisps or alcohol for nights out. There is also tons of food that are called free foods which you can eat in unlimited amounts to satisfy your appetite e.g. chicken, red meat, fish, pasta, eggs etc. Then you have your healthy extra. One A choice and one B choice. A choice is for calcium so milk or cheese. B choice is for fibre and includes choices like fibre rich cereals, wholemeal bread etc. It does take a bit of getting used to and some planning but I find generally I am never hungry and can normally stay on plan when I out for a meal or night out.

If you wanted to do red/green days the difference is that you get extra healthy extras and on red days meat is free but carby stuff like pasta isn't. Green days is the opposite with pasta, rice etc being free but meat not being free. Hope this helps :)


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks that does help a lot. I wasnt sure what the red and green days was about lol!

Everyone I know raves about how good slimming world is, and I have tried weight watchers before but I didnt like the way they told me what my target should be. I'm 11 stone and always been around this weight, but I am short, so they told me my target should be 8 and a half stone, but I dont want to be that!! I know slimming world you can set your own target to whatever you want.


----------



## mrsmcgregor

Yeah it is totally up to you at Slimming World. The consultants are so supportive as well. I have a lot to lose and the consultant understood that setting target within my healthy bmi range was too daunting for my first night so she helped me to set an interm target so that the journey didn't seem too long. I tried weight watchers too and just couldn't take to it. I didn't like the atmosphere at the meeting either. slimming world was so much more relaxed and supportive. If you don't have time to go to meetings you could join online so that you have access to all the resources until you understand the plan.


----------



## baileybubs

I considered the online version but think coz I have tried to diet by myself and failed that I need that motivation of being weighed by someone else every week, and maybe the support of others when I do feel I am doing badly etc. Its just whether I will have the time coz my df starts work at 10am and works split shifts til 11pm at night so the only session I can make is at 9.30am and I wouldnt be able to stay.


----------



## pink80

Have you thought about taking your LO along to group, the class I used to go to in the morning (if I couldn't make my regular evening session) was full of mums with their kids :thumbup:


----------



## baileybubs

I would do that but I don't think she'd stay quiet enough for me to be able to really listen to the group and contribute so I'd probably end up just getting weighed and going. And I don't want to pay £5 a week just to do that.


----------



## suzib76

I use my fitness pal to track my calories and excersize but I go once a week and get weighed in my local chemist

Your doctor or chemist should be able to offer you that

I find slimming world etc a total faff as the food isn't that I would normally eat and this different colour day thing is just a pain, I much prefer just to calorie count, that way I can eat pretty much anything I want


----------

